# Hail damage at Dingolfing plant



## jhendrix1 (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm here at the Welt expecting to take delivery on a 528 when they informed me that 2000 cars were damaged in a hail storm last week. They do not know the status of our car and are giving us a loaner to enjoy our trip until they find out. So, if you are coming in the next few days on a car that was manufactured at this plant, you should check before coming. Since the 328 is made in Munich I think it's not affected....


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

jhendrix1 said:


> I'm here at the Welt expecting to take delivery on a 528 when they informed me that *2000 cars were damaged in a hail storm last week.* They do not know the status of our car and are giving us a loaner to enjoy our trip until they find out. So, if you are coming in the next few days on a car that was manufactured at this plant, you should check before coming. Since the 328 is made in Munich I think it's not affected....


YIKES


----------



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

dkreidel said:


> YIKES


YIKES indeed, but look at the bright side. You still get a drive a BMW in Europe AND you get a brand new one with zero miles on it at redelivery. Score!!


----------



## edx1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear, I'm sure it's mixed feelings for you. My vehicle finished production a couple days before the storm it appears, though at Leipzig, so I hope it wasn't trucked to the Dingolfing plant which is along the route it would take to Welt. Crossing my fingers...

Jump to 3:56 in the video to see the size.


----------



## jhendrix1 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for posting the video!


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Ouch. I read this and my heart dropped. My car finished a few days ago also, but it's a 3 series so hopefully not impacted (no pun intended)


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Where are cars made in Munich stored? Google maps shows the plant is in an urban area and buildings are packed like sardines. In contrast, the BMW plant in South Carolina has plenty of open space and parking lots.

Perhaps, Munich cars are immediately shipped to Bremerhaven or dealers in Europe?


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

milepig said:


> YIKES indeed, but look at the bright side. You still get a drive a BMW in Europe AND you get a brand new one with zero miles on it at redelivery. Score!!


Yea, except that loaner will have to be returned to Munich I'm guessing, so that might not jive with your plans.


----------



## Mr Peanut (Jan 23, 2013)

How do you identify at which plant your car is being built? I expect the ED folks at BMW would contact affected owners in advance of their pickup date...


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## edx1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Mr Peanut said:


> How do you identify at which plant your car is being built? I expect the ED folks at BMW would contact affected owners in advance of their pickup date...
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Google... Dingolfing makes 5 6 7 series and M5 and M6. I know Leipzig makes X1 (what I'm getting), 1 series, and the new i3. Munich makes 3 series. And there's a few other plants as well.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Aren't the 3er coupes built in Regensburg?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

3ismagic# said:


> Aren't the 3er coupes built in Regensburg?


Yes


----------



## east2west (May 15, 2013)

Hi everyone. My first post and a bad one too. I am one of the unlucky ones to get a call from BMW that the car was damaged. My pick up is on Friday and I get a call just now that I will get a loaner... Upsetting is not the word...

The day I was looking for to meet my "baby" is ruined...


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

east2west said:


> Hi everyone. My first post and a bad one too. I am one of the unlucky ones to get a call from BMW that the car was damaged. My pick up is on Friday and I get a call just now that I will get a loaner... Upsetting is not the word...
> 
> The day I was looking for to meet my "baby" is ruined...


Ugh..that sucks

Did they tell you the extent of the damage and when you would get your car? If you are leasing I would be pushing them to pick up the payments until you got your car...


----------



## east2west (May 15, 2013)

CTSoxFan said:


> Ugh..that sucks
> 
> Did they tell you the extent of the damage and when you would get your car? If you are leasing I would be pushing them to pick up the payments until you got your car...


They didn't tell me the extent of the damage but said that the car can be repaired in 1 week. Unfortunately, the plans were set to be in Munich first 3 days only and spend the rest of the 2 weeks elsewhere. I can't believe that I will be driving a loaner while I am there  It won't be the same "experience"...

I can't blame them but I do expect them to make me happy. So far, they didn't grant my wish to get an M5 as a loaner for 2 weeks I am there.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

east2west said:


> They didn't tell me the extent of the damage but said that the car can be repaired in 1 week. Unfortunately, the plans were set to be in Munich first 3 days only and spend the rest of the 2 weeks elsewhere. I can't believe that I will be driving a loaner while I am there  It won't be the same "experience"...
> 
> I can't blame them but I do expect them to make me happy. So far, they didn't grant my wish to get an M5 as a loaner for 2 weeks I am there.


Maybe a M3 instead?

Don't let it ruin your trip...you'll still have a blast in Europe, and look at one positive...you can beat the ever living excrement out of that loaner for 2 weeks and your car will have 0 miles when it gets to you in the states :bigpimp:


----------



## east2west (May 15, 2013)

CTSoxFan said:


> Maybe a M3 instead?
> 
> Don't let it ruin your trip...you'll still have a blast in Europe, and look at one positive...you can beat the ever living excrement out of that loaner for 2 weeks and your car will have 0 miles when it gets to you in the states :bigpimp:


hahahaha... True... M3 would hit the spot as well. Unfortunately, we'll have a total of 4 people in the group so a 4 large seater is a must. :tsk:

Plus BMW was designed to be driven fast.. It will enjoy the beating :angel:


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

edx1 said:


> Google... Dingolfing makes 5 6 7 series and M5 and M6. I know Leipzig makes X1 (what I'm getting), 1 series, and the new i3. Munich makes 3 series. And there's a few other plants as well.


Regensberg makes a whole lotta of 3 series!


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Mr Peanut said:


> How do you identify at which plant your car is being built? I expect the ED folks at BMW would contact affected owners in advance of their pickup date...
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Do you know your VIN, if so you can determine where it was assembled. What is the 11th character of your VIN (or the first lettter before the last 6 numbers)

A, F, K - Munich
B, C, D, G - Dingolfing
E, J, P - Regensburg

(not including South Carolina and South Africa for obvious reasons)


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

east2west said:


> They didn't tell me the extent of the damage but said that the car can be repaired in 1 week.


Be very careful about the quality of the repairs. Pay extremely close attention when you pickup the car. Personally, I'd try and request a report on damage and what was fixed. I'm sure it's within BMW's guidelines for a new car, but it pays to be vigilant before rather than later. Was there any mention of the possibility of building you a new car?


----------

